
Sacha Baron Cohen's Thoughts on Social Media and Tech Company Responsibilities - ajg360
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymaWq5yZIYM
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21604394),
which was posted first.

